# 12 week scan shows one twin stopped growing.....advice please



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I am 12 weeks 5 days and had scan today. It showed one of the twins stopped growing at approx 8 weeks (after we saw heartbeat at 7 weeks)  
I have been told the baby will just absorb into the body.....is this right? it it was a singleton pregnancy to start with they wouldnt leave it there would they? do they only do this because of risk of removing it to the remaining baby I asked if i should expect a bleed but have been told no.
just need a bit of reassurance it wont cause any problems being left there. it is 10mm.
thanks
Nic


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry that this has happened.  They are unable to remove it without going into your uterus, and causing you to miscarry the other baby.  It will gradually reabsorb, and when the other baby is born, you won't see anything.

Take time to acknowledge your grief for your loss.  It's always hard when one twin is lost, as you are stuck in a rollercoaster of emotions, as you feel that you should be happy to still be pregnant, but it's really important to work through the feelings that you have for your loss.  Have a look at the miscarriage asociation website to give you some places for support.

Sorry again,

Take care,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

